# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Massage;welke is geschikt voor u?! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Welke massage is het meest geschikt voor u?*

Massages zijn tegenwoordig erg in trek, en dat hoeft ook niet te verbazen. Ze hebben de gave om spanningen te verminderen en je voelt je erna als herboren. Er bestaan heel wat massagetechnieken en het aanbod in schoonheidsinstituten, kuuroorden en centra voor thalassotherapie is groot en divers... Hoe eruit te kiezen? 


*Shiatsu massage: om uw vitaliteit terug te vinden* 

De shiatsu massage is in Japan een officieel erkende therapie. Ze is gebaseerd op acupressuur: de masseur duwt met de toppen van zijn vingers, met de duimen of met de ellebogen, op de acupunctuurpunten. Soms gebeurt het masseren ook met de handpalmen, de vuisten, de voeten of de knieën.

De shiatsu massage gebruikt de meridianen (de energiebanen), want elke meridiaan zou verbonden zijn met een orgaan of een lichaamsfunctie. 
Net als veel andere massages ontspant shiatsu de spieren, het bevordert de 
doorbloeding, maakt de gewrichten soepeler, en krikt het moreel op. Aan het eind van de massage voelt men zich heel goed en innerlijk rustig. Voor mensen die wat last hebben van schaamtegevoelens: de shiatsu massage kan ook met de kleren aan gebeuren.


*Thaise massage: een moment van ontspanning* 

De Thaise massage heeft een enorm weldoend effect. Er wordt vooral gewerkt aan het soepel maken van de spieren en de gewrichten. De spieren worden ook gekneed en er wordt ook gewerkt op bepaalde acupunctuurpunten. Het doel van deze massage is net als van de shiatsu massage (en heel wat andere massages uit het Oosten) om de energie weer in evenwicht te brengen. 
De Thaise massage maakt alle fysieke spanningen los en is enorm ontspannend, zonder het risico dat u tijdens de behandeling in slaap valt. 


*Ayurvedische massage: om uw energie in evenwicht te brengen* 

De Ayurvedische massage is een massage die steunt op de beginselen van de 
traditionele Indiase geneeswijze. Knijpen, drukken, rekken, wrijven, kloppen... al deze handelingen worden uitgevoerd op het naakte en geoliede lichaam.
Het gebruik van oliën neemt in de Ayurvedische massage een cruciale plaats in. Sommige worden even verwarmd. De massage ontspant enorm, ze vermindert spanningen en verdrijft vermoeidheid. 


*De voetreflexologie, een massage bij gezondheidsproblemen* 

De voetreflexologie is een massage van de voeten en komt uit China. Het 
basisprincipe van deze massage is dat elke lichaamszone (organen, klieren...) weerspiegeld is in onze voetzolen. De massage van de zone in kwestie op de voet zou spanningen in het overeenkomstige deel van het lichaam opheffen of deblokkeren. 


*Zijn er contra-indicaties voor massages?* 

Als u zwanger bent mijdt u beter massages, of als u ze laat doen, breng dan zeker de masseur op de hoogte van uw zwangerschap. 
Laat u ook niet masseren zonder medisch toezicht als u kanker hebt, een cardiovasculaire aandoening, problemen met de bloedsomloop, diabetes, een verzwikking, spier- of gewrichtsproblemen of een ontsteking. 


*Enkele tips…* 

-Als u wat last hebt van schaamte, vraag dan liefst voor de massage of u naakt of gedeeltelijk naakt moet zijn.
-Ga een poosje voor u de massage laat doen even langs in de praktijkruimte van de verzorger die ze zal uitvoeren om na te gaan of de omgeving netjes is. Zo vermijdt u onaangename verrassingen. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Felice

ha Agnes, heeeerlijk, massages! 
Ik heb diverse massagecursussen gevolgd en kan ook masseren, wel is het zo dat als je het niet bijhoudt, je het verleert, veel grepen en zo. 
En, wat natuurlijk erg jammer is, als je zelf de cursussen volgt, dan wordt je zelf niet gemasseerd na het volgen van die cursus....terwijl ik echt een ongelooflijke liefhebber ben van massages!!! heerlijk, als ik het zou kunnen betalen, zou ik er wel elke week een willen, in diverse vormen....!!!
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, genieten hoor! en daarnaast, erg gezond!!! en veel massagevormen werken ook preventief.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi Felice, 

Ik lees dat je ook aan massage doet? Doe jij ook iets met shiatsu therapie, ben wel heel erg benieuwd wat dat nou eigelijks inhoud. 

Liefs,

----------

